# smoked octopus Somebody had to do it might as well be me



## moikel

Im going to have a shot at this as a Catalan/Galacian inspired braise with chorizo. Poach some biggish O's in red wine a bits then smoke over some apple in the MES.Then back to the pot with smoked tomato's ,chorizo onion,bell pepper,bay leaf poaching liquid,garlic,gbp,black olives & anything else that gets within range.

Will kick it off in a couple days. No O'pus at my local, will have to go to big market on friday.

Ive seen people on this site eat snapping turtle so just think of Octopus as a sea chicken with 8 drumsticks.


----------



## moikel

and bits


----------



## africanmeat

i will look for it


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds interesting. Looking forward to seeing how you prepare it.


----------



## larrym

love 8 legged chickens :)  I cant get any big enough here locally to try but would love to see how it works out.


----------



## ptcruiserguy

Lookin' forward to this one Moikel.

Now where in Tennessee would you find an Octopus?????

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## moikel

Australians didnt eat it it until European migrants showed us what we were missing out on.It was bait in this country for years. Now its very popular up to a point.Theres plenty of Italian,Greek,Portuguese ,Croatian & Italian recipes for it.Japanese use it for sashimi.

I just figure I need to adapt it to the smoking template,I could just grill it seaside style but thats a bit of a cop out.Same as poaching it in the way the Galacians in Spain call "fairgrounds style" dressed with hot flavoured olive oil,chopped up with scissors lovely but not much of a challenge.

So Im going to smoke it then braise it somehow. Stay tuned.I need to go to the fish market to get a selection of O'PUS  comes in about 3 sizes.Big guys for this but not the giant stuff.You have to buy whole O'pus  & they can go 4kg.If I  can remember I  will take camera to market I will look like an Asian tourist,sort of,but it will help with thread. The Asians come straight from the airport order a massive fresh cooked seafood platter that you couldnt jump over then take photos to send home. If their flight is 7am then its breakfast.Ive never seen such physically small people put away so much anything.Suppose its so cheap compared to home.Good for them.


----------



## Bearcarver

This is gonna be another Super Moikel Smoke!!!

Can't wait to see those pictures!!!!!!

I'm camping out right here, so I get a good seat !!!








Bear


----------



## jc1947

Bearcarver said:


> This is gonna be another Super Moikel Smoke!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see those pictures!!!!!!
> 
> I'm camping out right here, so I get a good seat !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear









*X2*

*JC1947*


----------



## alelover

This should prove quite interesting I'm sure.


----------



## moikel

The octopus has landed! $12 kg so $6 a pound to you guys.These are mediums,local.Big guys were 5 pound & up but cleaned so value at $19 a kg but just that bit harder to work with. Im getting my head around exactly how to pull this off.Ill clean them now they have already been in the cement mixer with a few shovels of stones to tenderize a bit.


----------



## moikel

Sorry to quick on the draw,cleaned in 5 min,only about 20% waste.


----------



## SmokinAl

It's getting better all the time!

Keep it coming Moikel!


----------



## moikel

If its alright with you guys Im going to split this into 2 seperate dish's . Smoked then as a braise & a separate dish which is a terrine. You poach the O'pus with bits & pieces then set it as a terrine using its natural gelatin ,mix with roasted pistachios layer with sliced fennel set it in fridge,then slice it & dress it serve it as a cold starter with a glass of Aussie white wine.Its originally from Puglia.I  learnt it at a cookery school at fish marketing authourity.

Smoked Im learning on the job,but I will blanch it first so it throws a bit of salt,then poach it in red wine & bits.Then dry it put it in fridge then smoke it for an hour then finish it in sauce ,smoked tomato,onion,garlic,black olives & ...

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks kinda Spooky from here, Moikel !!----Tasty, yet Spooky!!!

If that's a Medium, then this must be trick photography---LOL.

Note----This guy uses an Ax to clean his:







Bear


----------



## moikel

Man think of how many people that one would feed!


----------



## Bearcarver

Moikel said:


> Man think of how many people that one would feed!


LOL---Or how many people that one would feed on.

Where's Kirk Douglas when you need him???

Bear


----------



## larrym

Grrrr,, yumm n drooling is all I can say :)  Cant wait for rest of the pics.


----------



## chef willie

hmmmmm, way to go. Most interesting post I've seen....waiting with interest to see the finished dishes.


----------



## moikel

OK  here goes terrine first,its not smoked but I  bought too much O'pus & I  promised Rivet the recipe. Hpoe thats ok. In a casserole dish put 1.5 kg cleaned O .I used mediums about 700gm each uncleaned. When I clean them I  cut them off below eyes turn out beak,then cut down back of head turn out insides pull skin off hood/head cut off eyes .You could just use the legs but Im a want not waste not guy.Old habit aint going to change.

Add 1 cup white wine,1 cup red wine vinegar,3 cloves of garlic 3 bay leaves black peppercorns zest of a lemon,save juice for stage 2.Add the outer bits of a fennel bulb ,some fresh chives fresh dill about 1/2 store bought bunch 1 orange cut in half 1 stalk of celery NO SALT. I blanch all my bigger Os in boiling water so they shed a bit of salt.Thats just how I was taught.

Cook this mix over low heat 45-60 or until its very tender.


----------



## moikel

Smoked version ,no written recipe until now because it is the new frontier 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.Into a pot went 4 O' s with 1 bottle red wine,same amount water. I had some primitivo from Puglia I got for $5 a bottle.I think you guys call it zinfandel.5  garlic cloves,peppercorns bay leaf a dried chilli some brown sugar. Im going to simmer this for 45min ,dry it put it in fridge on rack for a bit then smoke it for an hour over maple.I ve kept the legs all together wont cut until later again because thats the way an old family friend showed me,she was from Calabria .She in the big kitchen in the sky now.

The next bit Im still working on
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. The yearly food festival is on in my suburb today its a very Italian place I may get some inspiration there,I will at least get some black olives which I  forgot.I  speak very bad Italian but cover that up by mixing it with English same as the old folk do who all speak dialect anyway.There will be some Puglians there .They will look at me & think what a shame the guys parents didnt teach him proper Italian.Gee hes tall & not very fashionably dressed hang on hes a bloody skippy( old time Aussie) we better help him. Otherwise he will ruin good food who ever heard of a Skippy who could cook old school Italian
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Polpi affumacato what is he thinking.


----------



## moikel

When O for terrine is tender leave to cool in cooking liquid. Then Ive got to do the dainty chef assembly bit & assemble it.

When cool remove O from liquid reserve 2 cups ,but better 3 of cooking liquid .The O is going to have to be cut up to get best finish,I must have been goofing off in class I cant remember how I was shown or its that dam red wine.

MIX O with  300gm of toasted pistachio nuts the 2x half bunches of dill,chives,I deviate here & add fennel frond as well.juice of a lemon salt pepper.Pack mix tightly into mould add reserved cooking liquid pack down tightly again .Refrigerate for 6-7 hours. 

Mines cooling at moment. I need to tinker a bit Iwill post photo then.


----------



## moikel

OK I added 3 full cups of cooking juices, 1/2 pistachios  because I  didnt take my glasses to the market & didnt read amount on label.The juice of 1/2 orange because its such a Southern Italian flavour, MIXED after seperating tentacles (drumsticks) slicing hoods,bit extra lemon zest, packed it in tight then poured over juices  then packed it again. Buttered loaf dish first put in fridge ,pray to cooking Gods that it sets.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looks a bit rustic but thats me dont do dainty.


----------



## moikel

Out of the red wine,about to go on rack in fridge for 2 hours.Colour is pretty groovy .


----------



## moikel

Going into smoker now. I think ragu is just going to be how Ive made it before.I do 3 or 4different O'PUS  ragu's so this will be out of that box. It will be tonights dinner. Interesting to see how it will take smoke. Concensus among Italians is if Octopus was meant to be smoked we would have worked that out during the course of our 2000 year kitchen tradition. Why dont you skippys live our food alone
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but yes the terrine is authentic they serve it in upmarket seaside hotels etc in Sicily,Sardinia ,Amalfi . Who would have thought a skippy would/could pull it off. Now Im under pressure. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If it doent set I will just serve it as a cold salad the liquid tastes absolutely brilliant. Set baby set.


----------



## moikel

Out of smoker & chopped. Into ragu.onion ,garlic,red bell pepper,10 smoked tomatoes & the saved red wine poaching liquid,some bottled Italian tomato puree ,black olives at end. O is tasty ends got a little crispy but so? Flavours good,will simmer it for a while. It did go a little dark! It is mighty tasty but its for people who like big flavours dainty it aint. You get the the smoke flavour words like robust ,hearty ,gutsy fit it. The saved poaching liquid had lovely depth gave it a little orange juice to sweeten it.As ragu's go its a real good one. Ill let it simmer a while yet. Terrine set baby set.


----------



## moikel

If I  got this wrong or it fell a little short I  would say so. I didnt it was just awesome
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,really big bold flavours but had a little nuance to it as well. Little touch of squeezed orange juice the lemon zest, it just sang. In a very loud voice.Simmering it  just made the O'pus so soft,you didnt need a knife it cut with a fork. Yes its a bit of a dark & brooding colour but it just had a great depth & richness .You got the smoky flavour & the smoked  tomato just gave it a sweetness.For you wine types I drank a wine called Esprit by Spinifex wines. Barossa Valley Aussies of french heritage who also worked a few vintages in South west France  Shiraz 36%Mataro 25% ,Grenache 26 % Carignan & Cinsault the rest.Great wine .Bear view


----------



## moikel

Terrine set baby set.I know I  learnt it in school but we got the "this is the one I prepared earlier" deal. Im one from one in the O'pus stakes here I  just hope I  get something that slices.


----------



## SmokinAl

That really looks delicious Moikel.

I've never had octopus before, you really bring a whole new dimension to this forum.

Thank-you for such a great post!

I'm sure this one will be on the carousel!


----------



## moikel

Glad you liked it,I  just cook with whats around me. Some of its a bit "out there" if you havent seen it but lets face it some where way back a guy looked at a bunch of animal intestines & said Im going to fill that with meat & eat it.And look where that got us.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Octopus is a lot of clean white meat that takes flavour really well,if it was around you it would be on your table.You couldnt ignore it.


----------



## moikel

Bed time for me down under,set baby set &I will post the terrine.Thanks for everybody who was open minded about the Octopus. Its a really great clean,no waste white meat thats versatile. I know its not going to turn up at your local market if your not coastal but its a great product. Really nice grilled marinated first or asa salad greek style.As well.


----------



## ptcruiserguy

Moikel, that Octopus looks fantastic. would love to give that a try sometime.

Still looking for Octopus in Tennessee though. No luck so far.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver

AWESOME !!!!   COMPLETELY AWESOME !!!!

That all just looks so good!!!

Even that first plate of "non-smoked" looks fabulous!!!

Your threads are unbelievable! 

I start reading them and I become enthralled----I read every word--Some sentences 2 or 3 times, to make sure I didn't miss anything.

Thank You for adding such exciting things to this forum.

Bear


----------



## bassman

That's a lot of excellent eating!  Beautiful dish.  I know there are some of you who are thinking "I wouldn't put that squiggley thing in my mouth", but if you tried it, you would change your mind.  I've been married to an Italian for 28 years and she taught me about eating some different foods.  My favorite is linguine with calamari (squid) and tomatoes.  Keep it up Moikel, I enjoy every one of your posts.


----------



## moikel

I love your work to Bear. This terrine has set
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but I m going to need Shirleys  help to plate it. Glad you folks liked the ragu,I sure did.


----------



## moikel

Bassman said:


> That's a lot of excellent eating!  Beautiful dish.  I know there are some of you who are thinking "I wouldn't put that squiggley thing in my mouth", but if you tried it, you would change your mind.  I've been married to an Italian for 28 years and she taught me about eating some different foods.  My favorite is linguine with calamari (squid) and tomatoes.  Keep it up Moikel, I enjoy every one of your posts.


I figure that Southern Italian cookery just used what was available,Octopus,squid,cuttlefish will all make a great pasta sauce. Cuttlefish as low as $3 a kg bit more waste than others & messy because the ink is always released but really what can you buy for $3!! The nonnas here do a casserole with potato,cuttlefish,peas.Its often served with peas maybe they are both in season at same time?? Glad you liked ragu,terrine is coming.


----------



## bigfish98

Moikel said:


> Im going to have a shot at this as a Catalan/Galacian inspired braise with chorizo. Poach some biggish O's in red wine a bits then smoke over some apple in the MES.Then back to the pot with smoked tomato's ,chorizo onion,bell pepper,bay leaf poaching liquid,garlic,gbp,black olives & anything else that gets within range.
> 
> 
> Will kick it off in a couple days. No O'pus at my local, will have to go to big market on friday.
> 
> 
> Ive seen people on this site eat snapping turtle so just think of Octopus as a sea chicken with 8 drumsticks.



That looks awesome!  Unfortunately, we don't get much octopus in North Dakota!  I guess I will have to stcik to snapping turtle for now!  I am better at cleaning those anyway!

Bigfish


----------



## moikel

All turtles protected here unless your a tribal aboriginal living in tribal country. Tropical Aust mostly. And its sea turtle .Same logic its just to much protein not to work out how to eat. I assume those snapping turtles were a food item for the early settlers & the tradition started that way. Im open minded about food if it tastes good & is not some endangered species,OK.


----------



## moikel

Turned terrine out of mould looked ok but as soon as I tried to cut it,it came apart. I think 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
blanching O'pus first might have taken away some gelatin.Its also a hot day anyway its tasty it will be salad now. I will have another shot at this but I think to be sure of it you would have to use additional gelatin.


----------



## moikel

My late father used to say" If you start the job you finish the job" so heres the salad/terrine. Served with a salad of blood oranges&fennel.Both at the end of season here. Should be drunk with white wine but I only had Italian cheapie cold. Not up to it.So had a wine thats an Aussie take on a spanish roja. Its grenache 77%,touriga nacional,shiraz & mostrell in a blend. Lovely. By S C Parnell of Adelaide. This terrine wont beat me but I will have to do a bit of homework. Its getting warmer here day by day so cold dish's ideal. Mango season is on big time& its early. Already $20 per tray 16 to a tray.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. When it really picks up pace they could go to $10 as the later ripening stuff comes into play.

Going to do a smoked duck,mango ,watercress salad sometime soon. Thanks for all your kind words.I love this site .I really do. Bear view.


----------



## bigfish98

Even though it didn't turn out exactly as planned, it still looks amazing and i bet it tastes better.  I have only had octopus a couple of times but I really liked it.  If we ever vacation to australia I will have to bring you some snapping turle.  It is very tasty.

Bigfish


----------



## moikel

OK the obvious question snapping turtle tastes like what exactly?? I know the line in Crocodile Dundee about all bush foods tasting like chicken but does it have a comparison. 3 dead from shark attacks in 6 weeks same spot more or less,if you come for holiday avoid swimming at beachs around Perth. No laughing matter & scares the daylights out of tourists. If you get taken by a crocodile in this country 9 times out of 10 its because you didnt listen or you did something stupid,still a horrible death & a tragedy,but  northern tropics only. Sharks are just so random its all down to luck unless you do something monumentally stupid like scuba dive near seal colony.

the spot in Sydney Harbour where one of our navy divers lost an arm & a leg is visible from my office window only about a par 4 from the Opera House,now he is one tough SOB  still in the Navy now.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Simply INCREDABLE!!!!!!...I have not cooked like that since Culinary School.  Only Cheffie Daughter Casey and myself will even Touch something that isn't Beef, Pork or Chix!... What Great Work!...JJ


----------



## moikel

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Simply INCREDABLE!!!!!!...I have not cooked like that since Culinary School.  Only Cheffie Daughter Casey and myself will even Touch something that isn't Beef, Pork or Chix!... What Great Work!...JJ


Thank you very much. Theres a way to get that terrine to set I come back to it. I think I  know who to ask.


----------



## moikel

Found other recipes from high end Italian restaurants here. They use gelatin & /or they weigh  it down so it sticks together.Ill get it,& repost it just with the final steps. Im notoriously stubborn.

Its a lunch time sort of a ladies dish,very little fat served with a salad maybe a simple dressing,very summer sort of thing it gets pretty hot here. Glad you liked it.


----------



## bigfish98

There are a lot of people that say snappimg turtle tastes like chicken, but it really tastes like snapping turtle.  I have seen it labeled chicken and people thought it was great until the found out what it actually was.  So it must taste enough like chicken so when it is served by itself you won't know unless told.  Also I think it depends on how it is cooked.  If it is flash fried and steamed, I think it tastes gamier.  I have boiled it til tender then taken the meat off the bones, breaded and fried them and it isn't gamey at all.  Also a lot more crispy and delicious!

Bigfish


----------



## Bearcarver

The best soup I ever had was Snapper Soup.

I used to catch them & sometimes shoot them, and sell them to restaurants, when I was a kid.

My Son has Snappers in his pond that range from about 5 pounds up to 30 pounds (that we have seen).

A couple years ago I was thinking about grabbing one, and cleaning it, and making my own Snapper Soup, so I started searching how to clean them, and some recipes. Then I ran into the info about the Mercury & PCBs in Snappers (especially big old ones), and I decided not to. It seems they are worse than fish, because they live on the bottom, and it is cumulative over the many years they live.

So many things just aren't like they used to be.

Bear


----------



## chef willie

helluva thread....many thanks for posting in such detail. I have eaten O, but never like you have prepared....this one will live on for a longgggg time. A Japanese sushi bar around here does an appetizer with baby O's poached in a spicy broth then chilled and placed on the rice. Yummy stuff...


----------



## moikel

Chef Willie said:


> helluva thread....many thanks for posting in such detail. I have eaten O, but never like you have prepared....this one will live on for a longgggg time. A Japanese sushi bar around here does an appetizer with baby O's poached in a spicy broth then chilled and placed on the rice. Yummy stuff...


Glad you liked it.I think O,pus started out here as by catch when fisherman were after something else,same with calamari. Now they are a target species. I do a thai/viet version of the calamari where I stuff them with minced pork,rice, that I  fry first with garlic,galangal,shallots,thai holy basil. Then bake them in a broth thats got coconut juice,fish stock,fish sauce,kaffir lime leaf & lemongrass in it. Very fragrant & again a bit lighter for summer eating. 

I had the ragu on pasta last night its a keeper.


----------



## whiskeyfoot

"some where way back a guy looked at a bunch of animal intestines & said Im going to fill that with meat & eat it" - One of my fav quotes on here so far!!

Love the thread!  I'm still way new at smoking, but this is a definite down the road!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## thoseguys26

I would love to have tried all of those dishes. I'll try anything once, that's my motto. I actually love octo and squid but i've never had it like that!


----------

